# Chickens and Ducks?



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I am thinking about getting a couple ducks. But I have some questions first that I'm hoping someone can answer. Do ducks lay eggs like chickens do? Do they need a pond/pool? Do they come sexed? When I get them can I just put them in with my chickens and everything will be fine? And what's the basic care for ducks?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

*Do ducks lay eggs like chickens do?* 
Yes ducks lay eggs, some breeds more than others just like chickens.

*Do they need a pond/pool?* 
Technically you do not need a pond or pool *BUT *you ducks will be much much happier to have at least a kiddie pool. Plus it will cut down on the mess they make with the chicken waterers.

*Do they come sexed?*
Yes ducks come sexed from hatcheries but they are pricey from hatcheries in my opinion. I would much rather get unsexed from a local seller.

*When I get them can I just put them in with my chickens and everything will be fine?* 
Just like when you add any new members to a flock, they much be introduced slowly. Play it safe and pen them seperatly for a week or so until the current flock ignores them. Then when you mingle them together there shouldnt be an issue. Yes sometimes there are issues but you just need to play it as it comes. Usually the chickens will do their things and the ducks will do their thing. Oh and its best to have at least 3 ducks when starting out, ducks are very social and personally I find it easiest to add 3 to a flock.

*And what's the basic care for ducks?*
Basically they can NOT have medicated chick feed, they will need Flock Raiser or if you use chick feed you will need to supplement niacin. Ducks need way more niacin than chicks. They are MESSY when brooding so your best bet is to brood outside in the coop when the weather is nice. They do not need a "pool" in their brooder, a chick waterer is just fine. Give them a bath at least once a day so they can clean their nares out when they are ducklings. Only liek 3 - 5 minutes at a time, ducklings can drown until their feathers are in. When they are out of the brooder the can clean their nares in a bowl or kiddie pool. Ducks do not need as high temps as chicks when brooding, I usually so mine at about 80ish degrees from day 1 . By time they are 2 weeks old the heat is usually gone as long as its not freezing outside. Of course there is a TON more but here is the basics. If you have any specific questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Got my first ducks this Spring. Not a planned purchase but all has worked out fine anyway. I did a few days of outside introductions - while the chickens were free ranging. The ducks were like HI! While the chickens couldn't run & fly away fast enough. Within a week, they are all fine together and staying in the same coop. They call pretty much hang out together and they call come running together to see you and see if you have any treats. So far, I'm finding them to be easy to care for. This winter however, will be a different story since I'll have the problems of the mess of them being in the enclosed run that whole time and trying to keep water from freezing to deal with. Still working on figuring out how to best deal with that though. Mine came from my local Tractor Supply Store so they were not sexed. They were already 2 1/2 weeks old when I got them. Paid $2 a piece. The feed I use, has a chart on the back as to what feed to give them for what age. Lots of different good feeds out there to choose from. Just pick what works best for you/them.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Do ducks lay eggs like chickens do?
> Yes ducks lay eggs, some breeds more than others just like chickens.
> 
> Do they need a pond/pool?
> ...


Thanks so much for all the info, it really helps. I'm definitely going to get some now!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Got my first ducks this Spring. Not a planned purchase but all has worked out fine anyway. I did a few days of outside introductions - while the chickens were free ranging. The ducks were like HI! While the chickens couldn't run & fly away fast enough. Within a week, they are all fine together and staying in the same coop. They call pretty much hang out together and they call come running together to see you and see if you have any treats. So far, I'm finding them to be easy to care for. This winter however, will be a different story since I'll have the problems of the mess of them being in the enclosed run that whole time and trying to keep water from freezing to deal with. Still working on figuring out how to best deal with that though. Mine came from my local Tractor Supply Store so they were not sexed. They were already 2 1/2 weeks old when I got them. Paid $2 a piece. The feed I use, has a chart on the back as to what feed to give them for what age. Lots of different good feeds out there to choose from. Just pick what works best for you/them.


Ok, great thank you! I have a local TSC also so I will check their


----------

